# DVB-S/S2 TV-Karte gesucht



## sM8sH (22. September 2009)

Wie schon am Threadtitel zu erkennen suche ich eine dvb-s bzw. dvb-s2 tv-karte. Jedoch bin ich mir noch ziemlich unentschlossen welche ich nehmen soll. Zuerst viel meine Wahl auf die
Technistar Skystar hd2:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - TV-Karten - Sat (DVB-S) - TechniSat SkyStar HD2

Jedoch habe ich gehört dass diese mit n-force chipsätzen garnicht oder nur bedingt funktionert, auf der herstellerwebsites fand ich keine infos dazu. Ich besite ein XFX 790i ultra.

Außerdem fand ich noch diese zwei Karten, die jedoch teurer sind als die Technistar:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - TV-Karten - Sat (DVB-S) - Hauppauge WinTV NOVA-HD-S2
TechnoTrend S2-3200 HDTV-S2, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Weiß jemand ob die Technistar tatsächlich diese Probleme mit nforce-Chipsätzen aufweist?
Welche Karte kann man empfehlen? Eigentlich tendiere ich zur Technisat da diese auch relativ günsitg ist, aber sie soll ja angeblich probleme mit den Nvidia-Chipsätzen haben, was dann eben auch mein Board betrefen würde.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten
mfg sM8sH


----------



## rebel4life (22. September 2009)

Tevii S470 oder S660. Die Software ist auch sehr gut, insgesamt also eine sehr empfehlenswerte Karte.


----------



## oupho (22. September 2009)

Hab ne Technisatkarte und die is gut (so gut wie DVB-T eben is).


----------



## GPHENOM (22. September 2009)

Ich hab ne geile creatix.


----------



## Markusretz (27. September 2009)

Ich bin glücklicher Besitzer einer  Hauppauge WinTV NOVA-HD-S2
Ich möchte nicht mehr tauschen gegen eine andere TV-Karte und würde diese auch empfehlen.
Weiterhin würde ich dir noch das Programm DVB-Viewer empfehlen. Dies kostet 15€ und ist wirklich super.
Ich habe damals als ich meine für 82€ gekauft habe (ist aber mittlerweile teurer) etliches im Internet darüber durchgelesen und diese Kombination wurde sehr oft empfohlen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Sixxer (27. September 2009)

http://www.onetime.de/test/%28S%2823kf23jz2xabrja25esfst55%29%29/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=95934&CT=8673


----------

